
A practical guide to securing macOS - rbanffy
https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-Guide
======
ancarda
Previous discussion (111 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13023823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13023823)

------
willriches
Hardly practical. Sad state of affairs when only those who can spend hours and
hours protecting themselves can have any semblance of security.

